# JET module and similar tuning



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Get somebody who really tunes the car to do it such as Trifecta. Any of those canned tunes by Jet and others aren't as good. In fact, with a lot of older cars, what they used to do was redo the throttle tables. Meaning instead of you pressing halfway on the gas pedal and getting 50% throttle, you might get 75%. And most people would be fooled into thinking this was extra power.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree - go with Trifecta or Vermont Tuners. Trifecta is the more popular tune around here. In the meantime, check your spark plug gaps and ensure they are at 0.028" and the plug coil springs in the boots are straight. Even the 2013s have plugs gapped too small and the springs aren't guaranteed to be properly seated inside their rubber boots.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

He said he as a 1.8L. I don't think vermont tuning does a 1.8 tune. trifecta is it.


----------

